# I was SO embarassed today.....



## B_Mamba (Sep 9, 2004)

My teacher caught me skipping class today :afr .Since our class only consist of 20 ppl therefore she knew my name and she knew me well. She gave me some really stern words(that weren't very nice)and was really nasty and seemed impatient to me :twak . During that time, I was hoping the earth could just swallow me up :cry . It's gonna be SO awkward in next week's class. I can't stop re-enacting that scene in my head, I just wanna crawl into a corner and die right now. How can I try to forget this embarassing incident?


----------



## Temari (May 22, 2005)

Try not to get too worried about it (I know, easier said than done). When you go back to that class, it probably won't even be mentioned by your teacher. The thing is, people in high school (I'm assuming you must be in high school) do things like that all the time!!! And most of them never worry about it. Probably by next class, someone else will have gotten in trouble and the teacher will have forgotten about you (although if you get into more trouble later on, she'll probably remember). It's too bad she had to be nasty about it (although I sympathize with teachers and what they have to deal with on a daily basis - not that I mean you personally - it's just that there are a lot of disrespectful and/or behaviourally screwed up kids out there).

On a personal note, one time when I was in grade 9, the gym teacher assigned the class a "game-creating project" that we were supposed to work on in groups of 2 or 3. Of course, I ended up alone and felt really humiliated and angry. When the teacher made a comment about my sitting alone during class, I couldn't take it and just stormed out in tears. He never came to get me and I was so embarrassed to go back to that class after (I'm sure some of my classmates had noticed too). Nothing was ever mentioned though and the project fell through anyway (thank god) so the worst part was my dreading the next class rather than how the class actually went.


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

I had a similar incident happen to me last year. I had skipped my english class because I had to do an oral presentation on an essay I did. I didn't want to do it because I got a poor grade on it, so I wouldn't know what to say about it. So I called my mom to come get me(since I don't drive) While I was waiting for her to show up the teacher came out and saw me. I just about died. :fall I was caught. She asked me why I didn't show up to class and I couldn't say a word. I was speechless with fear. She said "You don't want to talk about it?" I shook my head. Then she left. It was horrible horrible horrible.


----------



## Temari (May 22, 2005)

Okay, so I saw some of your other posts and you're actually a COLLEGE student!? And this teacher still gave you an earful?! Wow... I just assumed from your post that you must be in high school because why should it be any of that teacher's business what you were doing? I mean, I can understand her being annoyed but for her to reem you out like that! WTF?! I think you're old enough to decide whether to go to class and you're paying to go there, it's not like she's paying out of her own pocket for you to attend her classes. 

I didn't skip many classes at university but the h*ll if it was any of my professors' business whether I was there or not. Of course, I would feel guilty if the professors were nice but I just would have been pissed if one had actually said nasty things to me because I wasn't in their class (although I probably wouldn't have gotten mad to their face but just come up with an excuse - like I had to see another professor during the class time because there was no other option).

*sigh* Maybe she was just having a bad day but she sounds like a bit of a jerk. Sorry if I went off on a bit of a rant, but your teacher has really annoyed me. :wife


----------



## silentbutdeadly (May 28, 2005)

when i skip class i go just go to the school library and browse the internet (i know its lame but oh well). one day i skipped class and one of the kids ratted me out so the teacher came to the library and told me to go to class. so i walked into the classroom and instead of getting embarrased i just started laughing and all the kids started laughing aswell. laughing is a good way to conquer embarrassment.


----------



## B_Mamba (Sep 9, 2004)

Thanks for the replies, tomorrow I'm just gonna act low key and not try to attract attention to myself. During the weekend I just found out I got 0/10 for participation marks, o well guess I just have to work harder for the exams .


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

The one and only time I ever skipped school we pulled up to a stop light....next to my mother.


----------



## senorsteve (Dec 28, 2004)

> The one and only time I ever skipped school we pulled up to a stop light....next to my mother.


just like ferris bueller


----------



## Sweetangel (Jan 12, 2005)

B_Mamba said:


> My teacher caught me skipping class today :afr .Since our class only consist of 20 ppl therefore she knew my name and she knew me well. She gave me some really stern words(that weren't very nice)and was really nasty and seemed impatient to me :twak . During that time, I was hoping the earth could just swallow me up :cry . It's gonna be SO awkward in next week's class. I can't stop re-enacting that scene in my head, I just wanna crawl into a corner and die right now. How can I try to forget this embarassing incident?


oh come on, no biggie! 
happens to EVERYONE (Almost)!
happend to me, **** it i couldn't care less about what the teachers think of me


----------



## sunshineclippy (Jul 19, 2005)

*We've all been there.*

I really know what you mean. I ditched my theater class in high school only to have my ***EXTREMELY*** agitated teacher spot me and hunt me down before I left campus. I basically got a 20 minute tongue-lashing.

I was mortified , but somehow made it through the semester. All classes have to end sooner or later, don't worry about it.


----------



## Jennie* (Jul 2, 2005)

I used to cut sometimes and leave through the back door during high school hehe I never had late days or absenes printed on the attendence on these days . Only once was I incredibally pissed off during a gym class my senior year because my teacher really picked on me that day and she called me weak so many times amoung other things . I told her to shut up and leave me the hell alone and stormed out of the class in tears everyone saw me. She said I was over reacting and the other gym teacher followed me and he tried to clam me down. I just left. No one said a word the next day. 

Now in college no one could care less if you show up for class or not.


----------



## Jess (Oct 23, 2004)

remember that it could happen to anyone and it helps sometimes to think about someone you know that handles these types of things well and try to handle them as best as you can, as they would. It's amazing sometimes what a difference you can make with peoples responses to you.


----------



## El Conquistador (Sep 7, 2005)

Did she publicly scold you about this? As in, were there other students around?

What exactly was said (word-for-word)?

It's just one class. Hell, I skipped one course more than a dozen times last semester in college.


----------



## brygb217 (Dec 3, 2003)

Geez, what a you-know-what. I love professors who somehow think they're teaching high school or something, and expect you to show up to every class. Usually, if it's the first day of a class, and the syllabus says something like "Attendance is mandatory and/or each missed class will result in 5 points off your grade", I just think that the prof should grow up and be more realistic, and drop their class.


----------



## Amygdala (Aug 29, 2005)

When I was in 10th grade, I skipped my chemistry class and got caught by the principal. My friends (who were also skipping) and I were in the cafeteria, and the principal noticed ME because I wasn't normally in that lunch. She walked me back to class. I wanted to DIE, especially since the boy I had a huge crush on was in that class ops I think that kind of thing happens to everyone.


----------

